# Anyone have a beta/hcg level on the lower end?



## Mbrink

So, we FINALLY have our FIRST BFP!!! :happydance:

However, my betas this week were slow in the beginning. 14dp3dt (17dpo) my level was 55. Two days later, 16dp3dt (19dpo) my levels were 215.

My RE said that they are currently at where they need to be, BUT, I did have bleeding the night of the 55 and so we were shocked when my number went up to 215.

Anyone else have this issue? I go back on Monday and I'm so nervous. We just went through IVF and I do not want to lose this baby. I'll be five weeks on Saturday.


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats first off =D Is there a chance it could have been twins and it was the vanishing twin syndrome ? Also it is possible to spot and some women have a full on period why they are pregnant . GL to you hopefully its nothing to serious


----------



## Mbrink

Thank you both so much! I have heard a lot about the vanishing twin syndrome and I truly wonder if that is what happened. Two embryos were transferred so there is definitely a possibility. I have been testing at home and have noticed a definitely darker line progression in the last 36 hours alone. So I'm hoping this indicates this baby is sticking around!


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## Moom7900

Congrats :hugs: xxxx


----------



## summer2011

Mbrink said:


> So, we FINALLY have our FIRST BFP!!! :happydance:
> 
> However, my betas this week were slow in the beginning. 14dp3dt (17dpo) my level was 55. Two days later, 16dp3dt (19dpo) my levels were 215.
> 
> My RE said that they are currently at where they need to be, BUT, I did have bleeding the night of the 55 and so we were shocked when my number went up to 215.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? I go back on Monday and I'm so nervous. We just went through IVF and I do not want to lose this baby. I'll be five weeks on Saturday.

I'm right there with you Mbrink!! First iui this month and bfp on what I think may be 12 dpo. Beta at 13 dpo came back at 14....14!!! Beta at 15 dpo (yesterday) was 45. Next beta on monday so hoping for at least 90, but since the last one tripled praying for 135ish.

Good luck! I'll be checking back ;)


----------



## Mbrink

Summer, my next beta is on Monday too! What the doctors/nurses telling you?! Mine said that as long as they are doubling they are good but my first was on the low side which is concerning. This is so stressful. I didn't imagine my first pregnancy being like this!

I am taking HPT's at home still and noticed my lines getting significantly darker over a 24 hour period so I'm praying this is good. I hate the worrying that comes along with low betas! Someone who did IVF after me had a beta of 9500!!! Can you even imagine!?


----------



## summer2011

I know. The nurse I spoke with was very negative about the numbers. Everything I've read says the starting number is irrelevant, it's more important that they double every 48 hrs. I'm taking hpts too and todays was the darkest yet, much darker than yesterday. I also didn't imagine it being this tough this soon after a bfp. Was excited to confirm with a beta, but it just let to more stress.

Here's to hoping for positive results for us both on Monday. Will check back. Good Luck.


----------



## angel2010

Congrats! I hope everything works out.


----------

